# Sandusky bay launch



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone know a good place to launch a kayak on Sandusky bay. I was hoping to find something different than a normal boat ramp. Trying to avoid crazy boat ramp congestion.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

What part of the bay you looking for?


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Willow Point off of Wahl Rd North of US 6 NW of Castalia. There are two "roads" going into Willow Point. The western road is at the old hatchery buildings that are used for DNR storage. There is a stone road east of there that goes all the way to the bay. Sometimes people will fish at the end of the road but there is a parking area and you would be able to launch your kayak. This is definitely not a normal boat ramp.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Hanks on the bay $5.00 . Shelby street, Dempsey, nice ramps not too busy.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bay Harbor marina and Whites Landing are up that way too!! Both are not too bad as far as being busy.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

X2 Hanks on the Bay. Protected and zero traffic


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I went out of hanks. Nice little spot out of the way. Didn’t catch a whole lot but enjoyed the day. Will definitely go out again. Saw lots of snakes. Pretty cool to see that close. Will try willow point also


----------

